# [SOLVED] Windows 98 SE Restore to normal



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

I have just installed a new harddrive, 40 GB. I dicscovered in the process that my boot disk would not accept the larger GB however I was able to install windows 98 using emergency recovery. The problem is : My windows 98 desktop icons are large and the colors are limited,ghostlike.Otherwise it works fine. What can I download to adjust the emergency recovery to normal so that I have full range of colors and normal size? Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Welcome to TSG! Right click on an empty spot on your desktop, then select properties, then Settings.
You should be albe to re-set your display properties there.


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

If bassettman's suggestion doesn't work, you may need to install the driver for your video card.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

Going to settings doesnot work. Only choice of 2 or 16 colors. What is a video card? I have a boot disk for windows and a reinstalltion CD. (Cd is what I used to do emergency recover)Also I have a set up disk for windows.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The video card is what sends the images to your monitor. It appears you need drivers for your video card.

You can use Aida32 to identify the Video card and then download and install the correct drivers from the manufacturer.

http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32

Look under Display -> GPU -> Display Adaptor or Devices -> Physical Devices.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I'm going to bow out as I have to leave soon, but Jayanti you are in good hands with Triple6!


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

I have installed AIDA 32. There has been no change in the situation. I have not needed to use anything other than the boot disk, set up or CD installation in the past. Could one of those possibly have the correction? Still have limited colors and lare icons.
Thank you.


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

AIDA32 should have identified what video card you have.

Then, you go to the web site for that manufacturer, find the support/download page and download the latest driver for your video card.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

I downloaded AIdA 32. Where does it identify video card? I have never needed to use a video card before. Please help me by going step by step. Thank you


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Look under Display -> GPU -> Display Adaptor or Devices -> Physical Devices.

Post what it says there.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Will aida recognize something that isn't installed correctly?


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

I appreciate your continued advice.

In AIDA 32 under display, under video adapter properties it says: 
Device Desription Standard Graphics Adapter
Chip Size MONO
DAC Type Internal
Installed Drives vga.dru
Memory Size 64 kb
Problem and Suggestions 
Problem:less than 4 MB video memory found. Upgrade your(that is all I can read as line goes off screen and there is no horizontal scroll)

Does this give some clues?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yep, that means aida won't recognize a device that isn't installed correctly.

Try this, in dos mode or a dos window:

How can I identify my video card chipset name and version?

Get to an MS-DOS Prompt: If you are running a version of Windows, you need to either open an MS-DOS prompt or shut Windows down to MS-DOS mode. 
Enter the "DEBUG" Program: From the DOS prompt, type "debug" and then {Enter}. The system will display a single dash ("-"). 
Display the Video Card BIOS Area: Type the following, exactly (and nothing else, or you risk doing something to your system that you really don't want to): "d c000:0010". This will display the contents of the beginning part of the video BIOS ROM. The system will display a bunch of hexadecimal digits across most of the screen. On the left-hand side you will see text letters that correspond to these codes. For most video cards, you will see the name of the manufacturer and information about the video chipset type and version number. 
Scroll Down If Necessary: On some systems you may need to scroll down further to find the information. Do this by typing just "d" and then {Enter}, one or more times. More information will display on the screen. 
Exit "DEBUG": Press "q" and then {Enter} to quit the debug program.

Cut and paste from:

http://www.gen-x-pc.com/video_graphics_card_faq.htm


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

How do I either open an MS-DOS prompt or shut Windows down to MS-DOS mode?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

In Aida32 it should list physical device info under Devices -> Physical Devices even if the driver is not install.

To open a Dos prompt type COMMAND and press enter in Start -> RUN.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start, programs, msdos prompt, or shutdown, restart in dos.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

In Aida under devices under physical devices it says:
PCI Devices: ATI Rage 128 Pro Video Adapter 

Is this what I am looking for? If so, Where do I go now to find it and download it?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can try ATI's website, but it's usually best to get them from who ever made the computer or motherboard, if it came in a package deal.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.video-drivers.com/drivers/75/75184.htm

Maybe?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, I would have sliced that 40Gig HD into about 5 partitions in the begining when you Fdisk'ed, but that's just me.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

I had trouble opening the video adapter ATI 128 Rage Pro Adapter. Finally downloaded from dell website., double clicked and it installed. It works well!Thankyou!
I have another question:
I have no sound. No sound when start computer or when play cd. Turtle beach Montego II is listed as installed. Adjusting volume does no good. All wires appear to be connected properly. Any ideas?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Open volume control icon, go to options, properties and place a check mark in everything under playback. Then go look for muted items and/or volume control levels.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

I cannot find options. There are no places to check. Please direct me on how to find. thank you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Options should be to the top left of the box that opens up. You are double clicking on the icon to open it correct?


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

When I click icon I do not find options. There are audio station,audio player,MIDI player , wave playerand CD player. Nothing works when click.
When I go to control panel, system properties:I have a yellow question mark on other devices and under that a yellow question 
mark on PCI Multimedia audio device. When I investigate it says the drivers for this device are not installed. When I try to install it cannot find device. I try to install another device and it says that the device is not supportable.
Any ideas of what to do?


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

You will need the drivers for your sound card as well. There are several versions of Turtle Beach Montego II, so here's the link: http://www.turtlebeach.com/site/support/ftp.asp.

I would double check the name of your sound card and download the correct driver from the site.

Good luck


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

It appears I may have installed the wrong audio driver. When I try to uninstall Turtle it won't uninstall. I receive a message saying that it is in operation and to close application and uninstall again. 
When try to download harmon kardon driver it won't open. What a mess!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Uninstall in safe mode.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

How do I uninstall in safe mode?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

My Computer> Control Panel>Add and Remove Programs


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Tap F 8 key upon restarting the computer, you should receive a menu to select safe mode. Then what he said above


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

I have now removed incorrect audio driver. I wonder if we can start from the beginning with establishing that I possibly have the correct audio driver already installed. There are some files that suggest that some original audio devices are already in place.If I do not then maybe we can take a step by step approach as to what I should do. From the top, the main thing is that I have no sound. All my wires are connected to the appropriate places and there is a light on my speaker.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go back to the Dell website, and run thru the system check by inputting your service tag number, you should be able to download and install the correct drivers that way.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

After I download from dell and try to install I receive message saying file is not a valid win 32 application.??
Any suggestions?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Be sure to download the correct version for your operating system. Also, you may have not gotten a complete download, try it again. Are you saving it to a file folder on the desktop? Not just trying to open and run it from the location?


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

It is the only version offered. Have tried downloading to desktop several times.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/128de.htm

That info may shed some light on the error.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

LOL, you *need* NS to fix M$?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Clear your internet explorer cache, then download the file again.. It's possible your getting a corrupted download that's being stored in your cache each time you try.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

How do I clear internet explorer cache?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Tools>Internet Options> Clear Temporary Internet Files


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

I clear the temporary files on a regular basis. Still,I cleared them again and still no ability to open Harmon Kardon file.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Harmon Kardon????????


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

The Harmon Kardon File? 
Harmon Kardon is a brand of 
speakers, why do speakers 
need a file?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sleekluxury:_
> *The Harmon Kardon File?
> Harmon Kardon is a brand of
> speakers, why do speakers
> need a file?  *


I had a Harmon Kardon tuner too! ?????


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

That is the type of audio driver listed in my dell records. I can download but cannot open.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you actually keying in your serial/service tag number on their site and having your system identified?


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

Yes


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What model Dell do you have?


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

Dell Dimension XPS T500


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The file is in a zipped format. Do you have an unzipping program like Winzip? I'm trying to download it now, and keep getting an error on the page. Were you in fact able to completely download the file named ehtmlv14.zip?


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

I downloaded that file to my desktop, but cannot open it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have Winzip? It is a zipped file format.

http://www.winzip.com/

Download the free version.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

I do not know how to use winzip. I have had no success using it in the past to open files.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's fairly easy to use. You first need to download the program and install it. The next time you double click on a zipped file, winzip will open and will open the file for you. You will then have the opportunity to extract everything into a folder on your desktop. This is what I would recommend. Make a folder on your desktop called drivers, then extract the zipped file to it.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

I have successfully opened the harmon audio drive(thank you for the directions) and all it is is directions for setting up speakers. The Harmon Kardon is the only audio driver listed in my list of originals at dell. What do you suggest I do ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.dell.com/filelib/Dev...8++&OSL=EN&SvcTag=&SysID=DIM_PNT_P03_XPS_T___

Go there and towards the bottom select the link to determine what is in your system.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

Dell has a listing of Audio drivers that can be downloaded. The only driver that is listed that is in the original listing of my computer is harmon kardon. That is how I can to be trying to download harmon kardon. There is no other mention of an exact audio anything that could be something I could download. .......

I have a resource cd that came with the computer. When I try to see if there is an audio driver in the resource cd I can not find anything.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you either pm or email me your service tag number so I can have a look on the site. Another thing you might do, is call Dell, they should be able to tell you what sound card shipped with your system. As mentioned a few times, what you keep downloading is for the speakers. I just got a new Dell and there is a driver cd. It should be under 'sound' or 'audio' or 'drivers.' Sometimes you have to dig around on those cds.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

I have downloaded Voyetra Turtle beach Montego II which the Dell technician told me was my original audio. I have tried to install by going to control panel and add but with no results. I have tried to unzip but with no results. I do not know how to open Montego II to install and get audio working.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you link the item you are trying to download? Do you still have Winzip?


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

Yes, I still have winzip. What do you mean, "can I link the down load?" The download file is not in the winzip file...is that what you mean? Thank you.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I think what was meant, is which link off this page did you choose, and can you post that link here!
http://support.dell.com/filelib/Dev...8++&OSL=EN&SvcTag=&SysID=DIM_PNT_P03_XPS_T___


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks bassetman, yes, that is what I meant. I guess I could have just went back to the Dell page myself too, duh.

Did you follow the instructions? It's an .exe file. Save it to a folder, then double click on the file and extract it via winzip (see tool bar ontop of winzip (extract) ) into the same folder. You'll need to use the browse option to find the folder. Then go to the device manager and update the drivers, and point the driver search to that folder.

Cut and paste from Dell site:

This file contains a compressed (or zipped) set of files. Download the file to a folder on your hard drive, and then run (double-click) it to unzip the set of files. Follow the instructions to complete the installation.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

Thank you for your patience in helping me. Where do I find the device manager?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Right-click on My Computer, select Properties> Device Manager tab.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

I have sound! I have sound! Thank you! Thank you!
(A donation is in the mail)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

*whew* Thanks for letting us know!

Will happily mark this one solved!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

YW, if my post was any help!


----------

